# Pheasant Hunting Gunnison



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Okay so next week I'll be heading down Thursday night and I planned on taking my pup to hunt some chukars (I know where these guys are). I thought I'd take another day to possibly hunt pheasants. I'm not looking for your public land spots but thought I'd get my pup on some for sure birds on a pheasant farm. Any respectable places near gunnison with reasonable fees for someone who wouldn't be a long time member?

Thanks!


----------



## Homer (Sep 1, 2011)

Try pigs.you can find them online they also have a ad on ksl under keyword type pheasants. How olds your dog and what kind


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

http://www.pheasantrunoutfitters.com/

It's been years since I've been there but that was once the best pheasant club that I've been to in Utah. It's about 10 minutes north of Gunnison.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Homer said:


> Try pigs.you can find them online they also have a ad on ksl under keyword type pheasants. How olds your dog and what kind


She is a WPG and she is 4 months old. She has been on a couple of chukar hunts already. I was thinking a short morning chukar hunt one day and some pheasants the next morning. Real easy stuff.


----------

